# Upgrading questions :) 85' 720 Z24



## Fiendingmonkey (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all,

Names ERic, Friends call me Cleatus. I've got an 85' 720 and would love to go crazy on it. I have multitudes of questions cuz I am uneducated when it comes to performance upgrades, for starters:

I don't want to change the current engine, 2.4L, so I was planning on getting the DGEV REDLINE WEBER 32/36 Progressive Carburetor Conversion, which cam should I go with? would any aftermarket cam work just as good as another?

Been looking around at headers but can only find one manufacturer: Pacesetter. Now a friend of mine said not to go with them cuz the one he got from them didn't match up at all and he had to modify the the flange that mounts to the head quite a bit to get it to work. Any other suggestions?

Would like to do an axle swap so A: I can have better get up and go as well as top speed, B: So I might be able to have disc breaks. Don't know if I can just change out the gears with another similar year car or if an axle swap would be best which one would be best.

If I changed the axle, would it be wise to pick a different tranny and would there be one from another vehicle that would bolt up?

I'm sure that some on here have attempted such things, and this is why I'm here. I would love to hear any input and all suggestions are welcome aside from swapping out the engine. I want to at least keep the engine the same


----------

